# Uber IPO plans



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

just read this, Uber might want to make their books look better this year, and IPO next year, that's either good or bad, depending on what the competition is doing here https://www.finimize.com/wp/news/uber-pools/

I'm guessing their shares would tank, but who knows


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

My left field prediction is Uber and Lyft will merge Q2 of 2019. 

This will divert Lyft and Uber’s profitability issues and make investors spoog their pants.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

#professoruber said:


> My left field prediction is Uber and Lyft will merge Q2 of 2019.
> 
> This will divert Lyft and Uber's profitability issues and make investors spoog their pants.


Cutting edge Financial Terminology courtesy of the Prof!

"spoog their pants"! LMHWAO!


----------

